# New Opera Leonardo FP



## Aussie Carl (Jan 11, 2006)

Here are a few pics of the new Italian redhead in my life. She is replacing the Spanish mistress (Orbea Mitis). I have been for a short ride but set up wasn't good so will need to make some adjustments tonight to seat height and angle. Damping of rough road surface was noticeable improvement though. What can I say - I'm in love!


----------



## jnims29 (Sep 18, 2005)

Very nice and tasteful build. She is very beautiful indeed!


----------



## Circles (Aug 3, 2005)

*nice!*

Wow! Nice Rig! I've got an 2004 Palladio and luv it! Not the stiffest bike out there, but definitely smooths out rough road and fun to carve the sharp turns!


----------



## shiny_car (Sep 9, 2005)

mmm, nice. 

so is this the equivalent of the Pina Paris FP Carbon?

can i ask:
*what made you choose the Opera over a Pinarello?
*did you buy it in Melbourne (i figure you're in Aus) and where?


----------



## Aussie Carl (Jan 11, 2006)

Thanks for the kind words folks. I bought her up in Brisbane from Velo Cycles www.velo.net.au - the only shop supplying Pinarello's, Colnago's and an assortment of other exotica in Brisbane. Their Gallery has a nice assortment of bikes if you want to check it out - http://www.velo.net.au/gallery/Customer_Bikes

Well I have ridden her a fair bit now and she does the job I want her to do admirably (nice rides around the 100km distance with a few solid hills thrown in for good measure). I think the first ride (and a personal favourite) from Brisbane out to Samford, Dayboro, Mt Mee and back was the most revealing. I wasn't expecting such a large improvement over the previous composite frame I was riding - an Orbea Mitis. 

The two main areas of improvement were in absorbing road vibrations on rough chip seals and in descending. Compared with the old Orbea where I pointed it into a corner and hung on hoping nothing was on the line I had chosen, the Leonardo is so much more resposnsive to minor adjustments mid-corner. I feel a lot more confident tackling fast descents on the new bike.

I considered a couple of Pinarello's in particular the F4:13 and the Paris, but didn't like the look as much as the Leonardo which was a bit more traditional in terms of the top tube geometry (IMHO I think the flat top tube looks better for a taller rider - I'm 188cm) and it didn't have the 'wrinkles' in the tubes which did nothing for me (to put it politely). As soon as I saw the bike in the flesh I wanted it - the lay up of the carbon fibre is the best I have seen on any bike, it is truly a work of art.

In saying that, a couple of other reasons that did come into play were the fact that I knew I was never going to see another one in the bunch rides and the deep red front forks look dead sexy to me. 

Anyway in two weeks time she is being packed up and taken to France to ride the last week of the TdF in the Alpes, then I am taking her on a holiday across the top of Italy through the Lakes district to her home town of Treviso. So expect a photo or two to be posted in a months time of an Italian red-head outside the Pinarello factory complete with an Aussie with a BIG grin on his face!


----------



## shiny_car (Sep 9, 2005)

cool, good feedback. the OS trip sounds like it'll be awesome. 

another Q: are the mavic ES's the only wheelset you're using (as opposed to being able to compare with something else), and do they lead to a ride quality you wish was a little more dampened? i ask cos i also have the ES's on my Giant TCR composite, and if i upgraded my frame i'd retain them. i've read a few reports that the ride is quite firm on the Pina F4:13 and Paris Carbon, so am concerned these wheels may not be an ideal match (cos i consider them a stiff wheel).


----------



## Aussie Carl (Jan 11, 2006)

I have only used the Ksyrium Elites before, and I haven't put them on the Opera so I can't help on that front. My mate rides a Giant TCR and he has just bought the Kysrium ES wheel set as well. I shall ask him how they compare with his other three sets of wheels when I see him next.


----------



## shiny_car (Sep 9, 2005)

nah, my question was more about the ride quality of the Pina with the ES wheelset - not too harsh? (whether the ES's are truly a stiff wheelset or not is probably irrelevant i guess  )


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 7, 2006)

she's one hot *****!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Aussie Carl (Jan 11, 2006)

Shiny_car, 

Some of my favourite rides around South East Queensland are on some pretty rough chip seal surfaces (up to 20mm agg - which is pretty bl**dy rough) with plenty of surface irregularities. I do not find the ride too harsh, but this is such a relative thing. 

Personally from a comfort perspective on 100km+ rides I am pretty fussy about set up, and what knicks and gloves I wear, whereas some of my mates couldn't care less. I have found the Opera a big improvement over the previous Orbea composite frame. So I am happy with the ride. Not sure if this is a help to you or not.

...I wish I had the cash to be able to buy other high end bikes and wheels and do the comparison for you, but alas...


----------



## shiny_car (Sep 9, 2005)

thanks, i do find it helpful, but as you say, i appreciate it's somewhat subjective and relative.

cheers


----------



## Aussie Carl (Jan 11, 2006)

Shiny_car,

Whatever you settle on from Pinarello, you know it is going to be fantastic. I noticed in one of your other posts on the F4:13 vs Giant OCR that you mention you have an Alfa Romeo - I fully understand your way of thinking. Italians just know how to build things with 'passion'. 

I have a nine year old Peugeot 406 coupe (in red of course), designed and hand built at Pininfarina in Italy. While the car is not perfect (reliability is definitely an issue!) she looks fantastic from every angle and the exhaust note brings a smile to my face everytime I start the engine. 

I always look forward to taking her out on an open road with plenty of beautiful sweeping bends - and for those moments I am willing to forgive her all her minor transgressions. 

There isn't another car I desire out there at the moment ...until I can afford the Ferrari:wink: 

...the Opera brings the same smile to my face when I go for a ride and that's all that is important to me. I hope you enjoy your bike as much.:thumbsup:


----------



## shiny_car (Sep 9, 2005)

indeed, nice to hear you share that view. 

my current roadbikes are an OCR alu/composite and TCR composite. both are top value and ride well. but i'm now ready to move on to something more 'special'. the Pina F4:13 is currently at the top of the shortlist. i can't afford a Paris unfortunately.

406 Coupes are a nice car.


----------

